# County Hotel, Alderley Cheshire 0615



## Bignickb (Sep 12, 2015)

The County Hotel, Alderley Cheshire.

Originally called Arden house in the 1880's, it was one of a small collection of detached residential villas set in their own private land near the small village of Alderley Edge, Cheshire. It's a beautiful old building externally, it was bought by the breweries and renamed the County Hotel to serve the many visitors to the idyllic surroundings.
That all ended in 2009 when it closed and planning permission to build residential apartments had been sought but is still pending.
I had passed this place many times over the years after working nearby and decided after another site was inaccessible - to have a mooch!
I have a personal rule I created when exploring (Nothing illegal of course) and on this occasion I decided not to follow it. More fool me!
Using ninja skills like never before I got inside, it's pretty messy and trashed inside. And dark due to the boarded up ground floor. Whilst feeling pretty pleased with myself I was in the kitchen when BANG! It sounded like someone booting the aforementioned boards and when you are alone in the dark of a derelict building it sounds Fucking loud! I gingerly killed my light and went looking to see if anyone was trying to get in. Silence! So I carried on regardless and was delighted with my results on the upper floors. I looked out the windows to seek the noisy culprit but saw no one! But suddenly my survival instincts kicked in and I decided to get out, as I walked back to my car I saw some men had opened the gates and were looking up at the building while slowly walking towards it. I managed to get away unseen and drive off quickly. I really must stop doing this solo! Thank you instincts!
As for the Bang? I have no idea, it happened before the men arrived and no one else was around.
On with the pics!

Main bar:



Mines a Babycham!



Trashed!



Pool room:



Manueelllll!!!



Kitchen - just before the noise occurred!



Fittings and Bibles!



Grow your own carpet!



The sky fell in!



Obligatory chair shot!



Stairs!



Outside!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 12, 2015)

Good detailed report, creepy experiences like yours haven't happened for me yet.


----------



## smiler (Sep 12, 2015)

Any unexpected noise when your in the dark on your own is clean underwear time, worst experience I had was in a boarded up farmhouse, I opened a door and there was a fella standing there, scared the hell out of me, sodding mirrors.
I enjoyed your report and pics, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## krela (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks pretty untouched, thanks for posting.


----------



## Bignickb (Sep 13, 2015)

I once reached out to open a door and a copper thief opened it before me! The best thing is to act streetwise and be chatty with them.


----------

